# Weird site problem



## RustyGoat (Feb 22, 2014)

Anybody else having problems with the thread titles not being links? The last couple weeks when I go to click on a thread (only some) there is no link but if I hit refresh the link returns. Every time hit back I have to refresh the page. I've only had this problem on my PC, my tablet always seems to work fine and I don't have this issue on any other sites.


----------



## DrNip (Feb 22, 2014)

It was doing this to me maybe 1-2 weeks ago? Only for a day. I could get into the "View unread post" but if I tried navigating to different forums some didn't work. It was only limited to some forums but not any threads within the forums. It didn't matter if I refreshed, the problem still exist. It went away on its own and figured there was a glitch somewhere in the forum.


----------



## sgtsarge (Feb 22, 2014)

Yes, I have noticed this too. I notice this when I am using google chrome. The few times I use my mobile device it doesn't seem to be a problem.


----------



## DrNip (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm on Chrome too. No problems anymore. You might try the normal routine. Clear cookies, cache, history and what not, restart PC and see if problem still exist.


----------



## Jim (Feb 22, 2014)

Try IE and firefox when you experience it if you can and let me know. We have not made any changes to the forum in months. 

Could be a browser specific issue.


----------



## RustyGoat (Feb 22, 2014)

Cleared my history and everything but still having problems when using Google Chrome. Tried using Internet Explorer and it seemed to work ok but I hate Internet Explorer.


----------



## DrNip (Feb 22, 2014)

See if your chrome browser needs updated. Just click "About" in tools/options at the top right corner of the browser.


----------



## RustyGoat (Feb 22, 2014)

Chrome is up to date. It's set to update automatically.


----------



## SumDumGuy (Feb 22, 2014)

If you like Chrome switch to SRWare Iron. Built on the chrome code, but better security and privacy.


no problems with links. (<--- added that to stay on topic )


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Feb 23, 2014)

Having the same issues using Chrome and Firefox. I finally shredded Internet Exploder and it is completely unusable....YAYYYYYYYY


----------



## sgtsarge (Feb 24, 2014)

I just noticed that it is doing this on both my computers that are running chrome. It doesn't seem to be affecting IE, which is weird since IE is using the one with problems..


----------



## Clint KY (Feb 25, 2014)

It is happening to me also using Chrome. And sometimes if I just wait, I get the link function back. If is doesn't come back I just reload the page.


----------



## Jim (Feb 25, 2014)

Everyone write to google and say "Hey your browser does not work on TinBoats.net" When will you fix it. They did release an update yesterday or the day before……anyone update it and try again?

:LOL2:


----------



## Clint KY (Feb 25, 2014)

I think it is a situation of the interaction between Chrome and the phpBB forum software. Most of the other the sites I visit are VBulletin and I am having no problem with them. I looked to see if any other of the sites I visit use the phpBB software to see if they did the same and did not find any others that use the same forum engine.


----------



## Jim (Feb 25, 2014)

Can anyone consistently repeat this and if so can I get a specific link? Im running chrome on a couple pc's and some VM's trying to duplicate this.

Thanks!


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Feb 25, 2014)

Contrary to what I posted earlier, Firefox doesn't have the issue, works fine.
When using Chrome, if I move down the list of threads, at about the 10th one, the links are active again...bizarre.


----------



## Clint KY (Feb 25, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342816#p342816 said:


> Jonboat Jerry » 25 Feb 2014, 11:14[/url]"]
> When using Chrome, if I move down the list of threads, at about the 10th one, the links are active again...bizarre.



I will confirm what Jerry observed. Using Chrome, when I first go to a forum, I can select any thread. Once done, when I go back to the forum, either by back-spacing, or clicking on the forum name in the top section, the first nine (9) thread links are un-clickable. If I reload the page with the little circled arrow icon all the threads are clickable again.


----------



## Jim (Feb 25, 2014)

How about if you do what you described and then wait like 30 seconds. Are the links clickable then? 

They were to me….odd.


----------



## Clint KY (Feb 25, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342820#p342820 said:


> Jim » 25 Feb 2014, 11:38[/url]"]How about if you do what you described and then wait like 30 seconds. Are the links clickable then?
> 
> They were to me….odd.



For me also. While this is only slightly annoying I can live with it. 
It is not something that would make me stop using the forum.


----------



## SumDumGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342822#p342822 said:


> Clint KY » 25 Feb 2014, 10:01[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342820#p342820 said:
> ...



Should be enough to get you to stop using Chrome (besides the biggest reason of all). :LOL2:  :LOL2:


----------



## Clint KY (Mar 1, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=343253#p343253 said:


> SumDumGuy » 01 Mar 2014, 13:52[/url]"]
> Should be enough to get you to stop using Chrome (besides the biggest reason of all).


And what might "the biggest reason of all" be?


----------



## RustyGoat (Mar 1, 2014)

I prefer to use Chrome primarily because I have my PCs, tablet, and phone all synced. Bookmark something on one and I get it on all of them.


----------



## SumDumGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=343255#p343255 said:


> Clint KY » 01 Mar 2014, 12:20[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=343253#p343253 said:
> ...



It's another tool increasingly used to gather individual/personal data disguised as a web browser (and now an OS).

and yes, the government is watching me (and you too for that matter). :wink:

Down with borders and countries, let the corporate wars begin!


----------



## DrNip (Mar 2, 2014)

Lord.


----------



## SumDumGuy (Mar 3, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=343384#p343384 said:


> DrNip » 02 Mar 2014, 14:04[/url]"]Lord.



Corporation, band or deity?


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Mar 4, 2014)

Clint KY said:


> How about if you do what you described and then wait like 30 seconds. Are the links clickable then?
> They were to me….odd.
> For me also. While this is only slightly annoying I can live with it.
> It is not something that would make me stop using the forum.


The easiest way to refresh the screen and get the links back is to use the F5 Key which immediately refreshes the current page......Jerry


----------



## Macrosill (Mar 5, 2014)

The links issue happened again last night. I noticed that only the thread titles that were visible on screen lost the hyperlink. Once I scrolled down the links that were not on screen were clickable. They thread titles that lost the clickability never regained it until the page was refreshed. I use F5 to refresh in Chrome, latest release.

The above only happens when using the back button or backspace button.


----------

